# Giving The Reo A Haircut



## MurderDoll (30/6/14)

I wanna convert my REO to a LP clearance unit. 

What will be the best method to achieve this and how much do I need to cut off the top? 

Thanks!


----------



## Andre (30/6/14)

A well equipped engineering shop. You need to take 3 mm off.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MurderDoll (30/6/14)

Sorry about creating the thread by accident.


----------

